# Night swimbait bite has been hot



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Three different fish all on swimbaits what else......


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Discard the 3rd picture it was supposed to be this one....


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

That is very nice to hear! That is a nice lure...what Brand?

SpfldBassGuy and I are meeting LordOfThePunks for a night of Bassin' on Tuesday and I mainly use swimbaits!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow!! Those are some very nice bass. Big bait= big fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish and super nice Freestyles!

What rig do you use? I got a couple last night on mag topwater.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I have custom rods by Low Down Custom paired with a calcutta 400te.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent setups! 

I just got a Z2020HL and a White Python for mag topwater and small swimbaits (1-3 oz). What line are you using? I spooled up some #20 Sunline Super Natural and had a line failure on the first night out. Luckily I got my lure back. I've been considering YZH in #20 or Big Game in #25. I considered Sufix Siege in #20 but I'm leaning more toward the other two. I really don't want to use braid due to the lack of stretch.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, $125.00 a pop!! I love bass fishing but I need to draw the line somewhere. Good for you guys, and I understand the theory but I about choked on my grizzly when I found out the price of that bait.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish dude! I've been getting em around 9:30 on Poppers. Swimbaits might be getting tried out though if the bite slows down. Good job!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Excellent setups!
> 
> I just got a Z2020HL and a White Python for mag topwater and small swimbaits (1-3 oz). What line are you using? I spooled up some #20 Sunline Super Natural and had a line failure on the first night out. Luckily I got my lure back. I've been considering YZH in #20 or Big Game in #25. I considered Sufix Siege in #20 but I'm leaning more toward the other two. I really don't want to use braid due to the lack of stretch.


You cannot go wrong with Big Game.....its all i use, cheap but very effective


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

lotaluck said:


> Wow, $125.00 a pop!! I love bass fishing but I need to draw the line somewhere. Good for you guys, and I understand the theory but I about choked on my grizzly when I found out the price of that bait.


You must of been talking to weekender......haha

Youd hate to see my box full of 10" freestyles and Born Again Armagedons then......


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I just use 10lb. Braid. w/ 20lb. Fluro Leader for about everything but topwater. For topwater I use 17lb. Mono for the larger diameter and bouyancy.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Rod Hawg said:


> I just use 10lb. Braid. w/ 20lb. Fluro Leader for about everything but topwater. For topwater I use 17lb. Mono for the larger diameter and bouyancy.


Thanks...but that line is too small for real swimbaits and mag topwater...I mean baits in the 1-4 oz range.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Thanks...but that line is too small for REAL SWIMBAITS and mag topwater...I mean baits in the 1-4 oz range.


THANK YOU! Best thing I've heard from a fellow Ohio swimbait fisherman!

Like I said I use 25# big game


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Haha! Its like a Musky bait. Yeah. I've been using Hallow Belly Swimbaits from Berkley. They aren't quite that big.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Luns said:


> THANK YOU! Best thing I've heard from a fellow Ohio swimbait fisherman!
> 
> Like I said I use 25# big game


Scored some today. Unfortunately, they were out of the steel blue so I got green. I spooled it up and am ready to go.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Excellent setups!
> 
> I just got a Z2020HL and a White Python for mag topwater and small swimbaits (1-3 oz). What line are you using? I spooled up some #20 Sunline Super Natural and had a line failure on the first night out. Luckily I got my lure back. I've been considering YZH in #20 or Big Game in #25. I considered Sufix Siege in #20 but I'm leaning more toward the other two. I really don't want to use braid due to the lack of stretch.


i've been happy with 20lb. p-line cxx. handles the big tripple fish and also lunker punkers pretty well. does get a little coily if left in the rod box too long but usually straightens out after a few casts.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

you save a lot of money by building your own swimbaits!!! and they work just as good and sometimes better than them high dollar baits


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Mad? Im mad because whenever anyone makes a post about a swimbait over 5inches and costs more than 50$ everyone wants a pissing match with that person. Luns has posted several threads with nice bass with swimbaits hanging from their mouths and he always gets hated on becuase "they dont work". when ever there is a thread about big baits, someone always comments something like, "smoke crack much?" "or "i almost choked on my grizzly" because the price might be out of their price range for a bait. Swimbaits are nothing like jigs. Jigs can be made out of lead and rubber versus a swimbait which has to be tuned precisely so it can "swim" correctly. and to do that involves lots of labor and time which accounts for the "high" price.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats why Musky and big Bass swimbaits are so highly priced. Hand-made and time consuming. The bigger the bait. The more $ it'll be. But bigger baits do get bigger fish. Most of the time.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Cool looking lures, but so much hate in this thread (in best possible Yoda voice.) Some people choose to catch big fish on $5 lures, and some choose to catch big fish on $150 lures (and some on a #18 $2 fly.) They'll all do the trick if you know how to use it and have confidence in it. Use whatever works for ya'.
[/COLOR] 
And Luns, nice fish!


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

sbreech said:


> Cool looking lures, but so much hate in this thread (in best possible Yoda voice.) Some people choose to catch big fish on $5 lures, and some choose to catch big fish on $150 lures (and some on a #18 $2 fly.) They'll all do the trick if you know how to use it and have confidence in it. Use whatever works for ya'.
> [/COLOR]
> And Luns, nice fish!




Thanks bud and i agree 100% i dont get why it matters why i use what i use to so many people on this forum....


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I forgot to comment on the swimbaits. Good job Luns! Those are nice baits. I may need to buy some off of ya! Haha!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Luns said:


> Yea what a shame I don't blow my money on drugs or alcohol....man my parents must of raised me terribly, but hey it looks like your loaded! That shirt you got on, is that ed hardy? And I mean all those baits you make and catch those 2lbers on then hurry and post them on the DNR site or here and call em 6's.......get a life you bum


Although I am not a moderator, I think you've crossed the line young man... Your disrespect for others on this site is quite evident.

If someone makes there own lures, it's ok. If someone doesn't want to spend much on fishing gear, it's ok. There is nothing wrong with it.

A good self rule would be not to post something on a web-site that you wouldn't be man enough to say to them in person.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

[TrustQUOTE=JignPig Guide;1283211]Although I am not a moderator, I think you've crossed the line young man... Your disrespect for others on this site is quite evident.

If someone makes there own lures, it's ok. If someone doesn't want to spend much on fishing gear, it's ok. There is nothing wrong with it.

A good self rule would be not to post something on a web-site that you wouldn't be man enough to say to them in person.[/QUOTE]


Trust me id say it to him or you anytime....there never would of been a problem but as always someone brings back a thread that was over a long time ago....next time let the dude reply for himself or send me a PM....or maybe since your a "jig" guy you feel the need to need stand up for him....pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

Ifyou look at all of luns past threads that involve swimbaits he was always accused of throwing swimbaits. and the reason he is "disrespectful" is because he always is accused of throwing "expensive" baits.

Ive fished with luns before, and believe me he is "man" enough to say what needs to be said.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Luns said:


> [TrustQUOTE=JignPig Guide;1283211]Although I am not a moderator, I think you've crossed the line young man... Your disrespect for others on this site is quite evident.
> 
> If someone makes there own lures, it's ok. If someone doesn't want to spend much on fishing gear, it's ok. There is nothing wrong with it.
> 
> A good self rule would be not to post something on a web-site that you wouldn't be man enough to say to them in person.



Trust me id say it to him or you anytime....there never would of been a problem but as always someone brings back a thread that was over a long time ago....next time let the dude reply for himself or send me a PM....or maybe since your a "jig" guy you feel the need to need stand up for him....pretty weak if you ask me.[/QUOTE]

There's the disrespect that JignPIg Guide was refering to. Jignpig was trying to give you some friendly advice but you had to throw it back into his face. That's pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

catfish catchers said:


> Ifyou look at all of luns past threads that involve swimbaits he was always accused of throwing swimbaits. and the reason he is "disrespectful" is because he always is accused of throwing "expensive" baits.
> 
> Ive fished with luns before, and believe me he is "man" enough to say what needs to be said.


I'd say that the both of you two fellas need to grow up a tad bit more if you're getting all bent all outta shape over whether or not someone on this site approves of it or not. This isn't the first thread that has had Luns getting his panties in a bunch over the subject. You two can throw those expensive swimbaits all you want I could care less but to keep blowing hot air out at other memebers who voice their opinions is juvenile IMO. Him,you,whoever could just not respond when you don't like the fact that someone doesn't like how much they cost,that might be an easier solution for all involved. Sometimes being a "real man" is knowing when to shut your mouth and not say a word.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

.....and where I come from a "real man" doesn't back down when he's right....my panties have never been in a bunch, its people like you who cry foul when someone has a response to an opinon. Good for you, you have an opinon, you just bet your back side I have an opinon too, and if you can voice yours.....guess what, mines right behind it


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Luns said:


> .....and where I come from a "real man" doesn't back down when he's right....my panties have never been in a bunch, its people like you who cry foul when someone has a response to an opinon. Good for you, you have an opinon, you just bet your back side I have an opinon too, and if you can voice yours.....guess what, mines right behind it


Well someday that attitude will find you on your backside from another real man who takes more of an issue with your comments than I do. I'd definitely say your panties are bunched up a bit because in every single thread I've read that someone has talked down about your stupid swimbaits you've become hostile and disrespectful towards them. I love reading other peoples opinions so I have no problem when they're voiced on here as I voice mine quite often as well. Like I said earlier JignPig was trying to give you some friendly advice but you had to come back at him all snotty like a spoiled brat,get a life and stop caring what other people think of your lures.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is a fishing website. Not debate class.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well someday that attitude will find you on your backside from another real man who takes more of an issue with your comments than I do. I'd definitely say your panties are bunched up a bit because in every single thread I've read that someone has talked down about your stupid swimbaits you've become hostile and disrespectful towards them. I love reading other peoples opinions so I have no problem when they're voiced on here as I voice mine quite often as well. Like I said earlier JignPig was trying to give you some friendly advice but you had to come back at him all snotty like a spoiled brat,get a life and stop caring what other people think of your lures.


You call that advice???? Boy would I love to go "fishing" with you sometime and you could tell me some more of this perception of advice you have. Quit the heroics.....its not a good look for you.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Luns said:


> You call that advice???? Boy would I love to go "fishing" with you sometime and you could tell me some more of this perception of advice you have. Quit the heroics.....its not a good look for you.


This is getting old so this'll be the last post on this thread for me. You appear to be a snob when it comes to others speaking up about those swimbaits you love so much. If you can't handle their opinions without getting all worked up and being totally disrespectful then maybe you ought to not post anymore. Time and time again you've shown just how immature you are with the way you attack people for silly reasons. Keep throwing those swimbaits and quit being so damn concerned with other peoples comments on them,it's not like you're married to them. Everyone else on here seems to be able to handle it like an adult when someone speaks their opinion on their lure of choice but not you.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> This is getting old so this'll be the last post on this thread for me. You appear to be a snob when it comes to others speaking up about those swimbaits you love so much. If you can't handle their opinions without getting all worked up and being totally disrespectful then maybe you ought to not post anymore. Time and time again you've shown just how immature you are with the way you attack people for silly reasons. Keep throwing those swimbaits and quit being so damn concerned with other peoples comments on them,it's not like you're married to them. Everyone else on here seems to be able to handle it like an adult when someone speaks their opinion on their lure of choice but not you.


Well hey I appreciate all the petty names you called me and all the lovely life lessons you think you gave, it was really a life changing experience that only you could have staged for us here on ogf. Ill be first in line when your book "ethics on ogf" comes out. I only hope I can get an autograph......


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Enough of this,thread closed


----------

